# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Cheap cell phones in Negril

## Tom Hudson

I stopped at the Digicell store near the roundabout yesterday with Rob & Lisa. I was looking for an inxepensive cell phone for use in my extended stays to Negril. In the past, I've always borrowed a friends phone.

I'm pleased to say that you can purchase a brand new Samsung phone for $1,850J (+ gct). The phone is pretty basic but includes text, FM radio and MP3 player. I'm very happy with it.

The GSM card, if you don't have one already, is $500J extra.

I'm very happy with my phone and wanted to share this great offer with others who may be coming down to Negril soon.

----------


## booger

Hey Tom,
 Thanks for the insight, as I am hitting town tomorrow and this serves very well.

----------


## Hettie

Thanks so much for posting this information.  I was considering renting a phone from my rental car company, but this price for a phone will make it much more sensible to just buy one.

----------


## negrilaholic

thanks, I will be getting the most basic model when I get there in November.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

I picked up the phone that Tom mentioned and with 1000 international and 125 local minutes and walked out for a little over 4000J. Agree it makes sense too much to just buy one and have it for trips going forward.

----------


## robcurry

we bought one 3 years ago, it is the best way to go, soon come

----------


## rastagal

> I picked up the phone that Tom mentioned and with 1000 international and 125 local minutes and walked out for a little over 4000J. Agree it makes sense too much to just buy one and have it for trips going forward.


All that for under US $50???  That's amazing.

----------


## RockRobster

I believe the pricing. I got essentially the exact phone with SIM from Claro in June for around $25. I had a Claro phone from Alfred's Taxi and just transferred my credits on that phone to my phone, easy. I bought some minutes at Claro, but then used EZETOP to top up the phone because they had some BOGO sale on the website.

When Digicel buys out Claro, I hope that my SIM will still work and I don't lose minutes....

----------

